# Know who you are trading with!



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

For most people a trade is a fairly straightforward proposition. I give you "A" and you give me "B". Not very difficult.

Sadly, some people can't grasp this concept. Raney is one of these people.

We had made a deal to trade for some of his RG Lonsdales and Mag 46. When I got the mail today the box from Raney seemed awfully large for such a small trade. I assumed Raney was just a really bad packer (I *so* want to make a XXX-man-love joke here but I already did on another thread so I'll refrain).

He hit me hard with some great extra smokes and a kick ass book on punk rock from Greil Marcus, _Lipstick Traces_. I heard about this book and have wanted to read it for a while now, but have never gotten around to picking it up. I have two 12 hour plane rides ahead of me in the next few weeks and now I know what I'm going to be reading.

Thanks Raney!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Nice hit on a deserving Gorilla! Looks like a very interesting read!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

:r looks like a good book! you will have to do a review when don reading it


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Man that Raney guy sure knows how to pack it!! Should have included a tube of astroglide in there too!!

Awesome strike Raney!! Congrats Dale! Take a bunch of pics when you head out across the pond!!


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm nervous now, I just sent him some beads


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like Raney just forgot how to count !  Nice Job.

Congrats Dale !


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

NJ Raney! Hit them when they least expect it!


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

I thought you were SOOO going to slam him for a bad trade. Imagine my surprise at the true purpose of the post  

Very nice indeed. I'm more impressed every day with the generosity of all on board here. And I can't wait to start getting more involved too (I am more and more every day).


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Sweet! Good Job Raney!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I hate when that happens. How hard is it for people to understand how to do "EVEN" trades? Some people just dont get it. It also will ruin your reputation on the forums, people might even call them stupid, for not knowing how to count. Maybe we need so kind of IQ test to give before trades to make sure people atleast know how to count.:r Enjoy the sticks, they look great. RJT


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

altbier said:


> :r looks like a good book! you will have to do a review when don reading it


:tpd: 
Nice hit


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Brotherly generosity at its best. Or a couple of actual brothers banging on each other? 

I always thought that the 2 of you looked very similar. If you got a couple of big guys to hold Dale down, shave and give him a "business acceptable" haircut you would have .... Raney. 

Could this all be an elaborate family ruse? A horrible mix-up. Afterbirth was really (insert one here) the long lost twin at the hospital many years ago?


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice going Raney.  


Interesting looking book for sure.




Stacey


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Congrats Dale! Good work Raney.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Or a couple of actual brothers banging each other?


HUH??

Raney knows how to make other men feel good. Dale, you are a worthy man, and I'm glad you have some things that will give you pleasure for 12+ hours. Nice book-job Raney, hope you didn't go broke(back) putting that bomb together.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Looks like you got a nice bundles of smokes too. Too bad you can't smoke on the airline(s).


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> HUH??
> 
> Raney knows how to make other men feel good. Dale, you are a worthy man, and I'm glad you have some things that will give you pleasure for 12+ hours. Nice book-job Raney, hope you didn't go broke(back) putting that bomb together.





> Oh oh
> Wee-ell-now!
> 
> Relax don't do it
> ...


There's a certain "tension" on this thread.  Nice extra hit on that trade Raney!


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Hollywood said:


> ...sure knows how to pack it!!... Should have included a tube of astroglide in there too!!...Take a bunch of pics!...





Da Klugs said:


> a couple of actual brothers banging each other? ...a couple of big guys to hold Dale down....Afterbirth...





Icehog3 said:


> ...Raney knows how to make other men feel good. Dale... will give you pleasure for 12+ hours...


Do we really need any more evidence of the horrible effects that Dustin is having on this board?

I say we :bn him now. Before someone gets hurt...

in a way they DON'T like. :fu

(j/k - do it again. please?)


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

RcktS4 said:


> Do we really need any more evidence of *the horrible effects that Dustin is having on this board*?
> 
> I say we :bn him now. Before someone gets hurt...
> 
> ...


As I recall, it was you who was getting the enlarged forearm there Raney (and complaining about it all over the board; how Dave got the picture I don't want to know)

Nice hit there "Pardner", well deserved DGen


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

:r :r :r 
o


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Great job Raney, BOTL generosity at it's finest. Congrats Dale! Enjoy.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Good thing I refrained from making a man love joke. I would have hated to see this thread get weird. :r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

D. Generate said:


> Good thing I refrained from making a man love joke. I would have hated to see this thread get weird. :r


:r LMAO!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

RcktS4 said:


> Do we really need any more evidence of the horrible effects that Dustin is having on this board?
> 
> I say we :bn him now. Before someone gets hurt...
> 
> ...


WHAT????? Me???? A bad Influence???? NEVER!

Without me, who would lead the Naked Pilates sessions? 
Who would seperate Raney and Tom when they fight over who gets to bite the pillow?
Who would keep Dave on a leash from purchasing an entire country to store his smokes?
Where would all the love be without the XXX?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> WHAT????? Me???? A bad Influence???? NEVER!
> 
> Without me, who would lead the Naked Pilates sessions?
> Who would seperate Raney and Tom when they fight over who gets to bite the pillow?
> ...


Spoken like a true turd burglar. Remember, we can prove the drool on the pillow is yours with single-strand DNA technology. You can run, but you can't hide. That is all.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Who would seperate Raney and Tom when they fight over who gets to bite the pillow?


Always trying to get in the middle. If I hear "ooohhh... Duthtin Thandwich! Don't Thkimp on the Thweet Thauthe! -" one more time...u


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Spoken like a true turd burglar. Remember, we can prove the drool on the pillow is yours with single-strand DNA technology. You can run, but you can't hide. That is all.


Don't think that was drool Tom.......


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

galaga said:


> Don't think that was drool Tom.......


u u ....


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Everyone, I apologize for this thread. If you have made it this far you undoubtedly have sustained some imagery and likely mental anguish that, as far as I know, is banned by the Geneva convention.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> HUH??
> hope you didn't go broke(back) putting that bomb together.


:r :r

Nice job Raney. Enjoy D. I just love
these wayward trades.


----------

